# Divi Phoenix Resort Differences on RCI?



## Tamaradarann (Oct 24, 2018)

I have been looking at the 2 Divi Phoenix Resorts on RCI.  For the same dates the Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix Resort #8729 lists 76000 points for a 1 BR Full, the Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort lists 56000 points for a 1 BR Full.  Why the differences?


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 24, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I have been looking at the 2 Divi Phoenix Resorts on RCI.  For the same dates the Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix Resort #8729 lists 76000 points for a 1 BR Full, the Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort lists 56000 points for a 1 BR Full.  Why the differences?



Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix Resort #8729 is the newer section of the resort which is the buildings that form an arc behind the main pool.

Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort is the original section which the 14 story tower and the 3-4 story building in front of the 14 story tower. If you are booking a 1BR in this section, more likely you will be assigned in the 14 story tower and since there are only a few 1 BR units in the 3-4 story building


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks Seaport for that info.  I was not thinking of a 1 BR but a Studio since it will be only the two of us.  I understand that the Divi Aruba Phoenix is older but is it in top condition?  It gets that same rating?

I do have some questions about the Studio.  Is the bed a regular bed or a Murphy or sofa bed?  The Studio says a Full Kitchen does it have a full size refrigerator and Stove?  Does the Studio have a Lanai?


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 24, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> Thanks Seaport for that info.  I was not thinking of a 1 BR but a Studio since it will be only the two of us.  I understand that the Divi Aruba Phoenix is older but is it in top condition?  It gets that same rating?
> 
> I do have some questions about the Studio.  Is the bed a regular bed or a Murphy or sofa bed?  The Studio says a Full Kitchen does it have a full size refrigerator and Stove?  Does the Studio have a Lanai?



The studio is a regular bed and a sofa bed. It does have a full kitchen with full size refrigerator but no stove just burners. It does have a balcony. No washing machine in unit

The good thing about the tower is you are highly likely to have a nice unobstructed view even in the lower floors.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 24, 2018)

We had a ground-floor studio that looked right out onto the pool. It was actually really nice to be just steps away, from both the pool and the drink-of-the-day specials at the poolside bar. I do not think the resort was very crowded when we were there. We bought good cheese and bread from the onsite store (we had a $50 resort credit to use up,) and made the. best. grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch. We were only there three nights, I think, before getting on a Windjammer cruise. I really liked the resort and its location. Would definitely stay there again. (Caveat: it was probably close to 15 years ago that we were there.)


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 24, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> The studio is a regular bed and a sofa bed. It does have a full kitchen with full size refrigerator but no stove just burners. It does have a balcony. No washing machine in unit
> 
> The good thing about the tower is you are highly likely to have a nice unobstructed view even in the lower floors.



So the "Full Kitchen" in the studio only has a microwave for cooking?


Seaport104 said:


> The studio is a regular bed and a sofa bed. It does have a full kitchen with full size refrigerator but no stove just burners. It does have a balcony. No washing machine in unit
> 
> The good thing about the tower is you are highly likely to have a nice unobstructed view even in the lower floors.



Thanks Seaport and Amycurl for the info.  Does the 1 BR unit have a washing machine?  Is there washing and dryer room at the resort?


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 24, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> So the "Full Kitchen" in the studio only has a microwave for cooking?



No it has burners, stove top but  no with oven. 

[/QUOTE]Thanks Seaport and Amycurl for the info.  Does the 1 BR unit have a washing machine?  Is there washing and dryer room at the resort?[/QUOTE]

All units in Phase 2 (including studios) have washer and dryer. None of the Phase 1 units (the original section) have washer/dryer in the units. There are communal ones but I think there is a fee for those (not entirely sure though).

So if a washer dryer is a must book a unit under Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix Resort #8729


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 25, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> No it has burners, stove top but  no with oven.


Thanks Seaport and Amycurl for the info.  Does the 1 BR unit have a washing machine?  Is there washing and dryer room at the resort?[/QUOTE]

All units in Phase 2 (including studios) have washer and dryer. None of the Phase 1 units (the original section) have washer/dryer in the units. There are communal ones but I think there is a fee for those (not entirely sure though).

So if a washer dryer is a must book a unit under Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix Resort #8729[/QUOTE]

Thanks again Seaport for all your info.  It is certainly helping me make a decision on the resort and accommodations.  Having the burners in the Studio will be great even without an oven.  

While the Washer and Dryer in the unit are nice we have stayed over 100 weeks in units that don't have them so we wash our clothes in communal ones.  As for the cost of the washer and dryer in the communal ones, it is minimal compared to the greater number of points required in the #8729 resort versus the #4032 resort.


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is a link and pis of the different units.

https://www.diviresorts.com//divi-aruba-phoenix-suites.htm

The #8729 units (Phase 2 newer/larger units with washer dryer) are the ones with the description of "Beach Tower....."

The unit names that just say "Studio Suite", "One-Bedroom Suite" and "Two-Bedroom Suite" are the #4032 Phase 1 older units


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 25, 2018)

A few pics from our stay in August... ground-level studio


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice pictures free2Roam.  Makes me want to leave tomorrow.  We sleep  and eat some quick meals in the apartment and then party out when we vacation.


----------



## nerodog (May 2, 2020)

Seaport104 said:


> Here is a link and pis of the different units.
> 
> https://www.diviresorts.com//divi-aruba-phoenix-suites.htm
> 
> ...


Very helpful  as I was curious about the 2 different  codes. Mystery  solved!!


----------



## gnipgnop (May 20, 2020)

We have a 1 BR unit confirmed for July.  It was an II exchange with Guest Cert. for my granddaughter who will be on her honeymoon.  Reading about the differences between the two sections has me a little concerned.  If they are scheduled for the 1 BR in the Tower Bldg. would it be possible to ask for the Phase 2 units since it is their honeymoon.  Has anyone ever had a request granted if the confirmation is an exchange?


----------



## stmartinfan (May 20, 2020)

It's interesting to see these photos because the cabinets and furniture look identical to what Divi has in many of its St. Maarten units!  Of course it makes sense for them to buy in bulk and use the stuff across their various resorts, but because the configurations are different I hadn’t realized they had that much overlap in the decor.


----------

